# Post VapeCon



## Imotions (29/8/16)

Soooooo 
I couldn't make it to VapeCon which vendors are having post vapecon specials at vapecon prices lol.... kick myself every time I see a pic of it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

@Imotions
Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors with post VapeCon specials can reply here directly if they choose to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (29/8/16)

Thanks @Silver couldn't find it lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/8/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-specials-for-out-of-towners.t27539/

And we will also be running a special this coming weekend at all our retail outlets for those who missed VapeCon as well as for all our loyal customers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (29/8/16)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/vapecon-weekend-sale
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/blogs/specials/choose-your-side-and-take-r20-00-off

Running our specials until Wednesday 31 August ...


----------



## Lim (30/8/16)

We have some things still on special. 
dragonvape.thisistap.com


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/9/16)

We have all hardware on sale plus free shipping if you buy a Mod or Atomizer.

https://e-cig.co.za


----------

